# Corsair Hydro H100



## suzi1966 (8. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon mal einen Testbericht gefunden oder erfahrungen mit gemacht? Habe momentan Mugen 2 mit 3 Lüftern,der hat schon sehr gute Kühlleistung aber optisch gefällt mir die H100 besser.Hatte schon mal die H60 ausprobiert wo ich etwas enttäuscht war hatte 7-8 Grad höhere Temps.


----------



## fuSi0n (8. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

da steht alles.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. August 2011)

> Mugen 2 mit 3 Lüftern


 warum verwendest du einen mugen2 mit 3 lüfter.


----------

